# Landscape gardeners in the Malaga region



## benwarnett (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi guys, I've recently moved over here and would like to get my garden landscaped. If anyone's had their gardens landscaped, is there someone you could recommend? I'm looking for some really quality and creativity here and don't want to blow a load of money on some unliable group of blokes.

Cheers guys.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

benwarnett said:


> Hi guys, I've recently moved over here and would like to get my garden landscaped. If anyone's had their gardens landscaped, is there someone you could recommend? I'm looking for some really quality and creativity here and don't want to blow a load of money on some unliable group of blokes.
> 
> Cheers guys.



It depends where abouts in Malaga you are. i know of a great chap in Alhaurin de la Torre - Miguel, his business is building/making swimming pools, but he can and does do anything garden related and he's not too pricey either - however, I'm damned if I can remember his phone number or company name lol!!!! I can find out tho if you're interested

Jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Ask around where you live or keep an eye out as many Spanish households have a regular gardener. I would use a Spanish one so any planting is correct for the area


----------



## benwarnett (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks for your replies. each search online seems to give me the details of 'Ronaldo' but i can't find many examples of his work. it's a large garden i'd like a lot doing to! i'll keep my ear to the ground.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Where are you in Malaga? In the city or around it or in the province?


----------

